# Spring 2019 Roseville, MN Cubing Club



## VeganCuber (Nov 6, 2017)

https://isd623.ce.eleyo.com/course/5635/winter-spring-2019/rubik-s-cube-beginners-to-speed-solvers

A Cubing Club will be offered through Roseville Community Education. It will run on Tuesdays from March 12 through May.


----------

